

Ask HN: Cheapest and best MacBook? - dylanjermiah

I&#x27;m currently looking for a MacBook to use primarily for code, note taking possibly some minor AI&#x2F;PS as well.<p>I&#x27;ve used desktops only so far, so I was wondering what the best model to choose would be<p>Is an Air good enough? Or will I need a Pro?
======
CyberFonic
I use a 2009 MBP with 4G RAM and 240G SSD. Need to replace the battery. Still
going strong.

If I was buying new, I would go for an 13" MBA with 8G RAM. The i7 upgrade is
nice to have but not essential. As for storage I would settle for 256G SSD and
use a USB3 external drive for backup and non-active storage.

For me: The 11" MBA screen is a bit small and battery life a bit limited. The
MacBook keyboard bothers me and the 12" screen feels smallish too. My eyes are
not that good, so the Retina screens don't make that much difference. YMMV.

Of course, if money was no object, then a 15" MBP with the lot would be my
choice :-)

------
dutchbrit
MacBook Air - nice and light. I even dropped a cup of coffee all over the
keyboard when I just had it, 4 years ago. Still running without any issues
besides battery life but that's probably my fault and easy to replace.

------
amac
MacBook Air. Great design, really lightweight and should be good enough for
coding. (editing photos etc will require a pro)

